# Denon 4308ci channel problem



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a couple problems I'd like to air out.

I have a Denon 4308ci reciever and the right front main channel seems to go out intermittenly. I've changed speaker wire and speakers. All sources are run off HDMI and drop out equally.

The other int. problem is when playing a DVD from my Denon Bluray player the TV video says searching for signals from time to time. It's like you are switching sources, but you are not.

Anyone with any experience?


----------

